# Water in engine, really...



## Buckwsr (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi. I have a B&S 14HP engine model# 326437, type 0252-01, code 7709221. It's on a 1977 Simplicity Baron 7014 garden tractor. I picked this thing up sight unseen, and it had obviously sat unused for some time. I did some basic repairs like a new starter solenoid, battery, and cables. But my big surprise was that when I went to change the oil, out gushed a flow of water. Yep, good old H2O. It wasn't gasoline, as it had no smell. It was water. I guess someone poured water down the oil fill tube. That's the only thing I can guess. Well, using a funnel and my shop-vac on "blow" I blew all the water (and also some think oil) out of the crankcase. Quite a mess, but I think that was effective in eliminating the water. Then I filled it up with oil. I can't get the engine start, though it turns freely, and even by hand I can feel the point at which it has at least some compression. I'm wondering though if it has enough compression to actually start. Since I don't know how long the engine may have sat with water inside, I'm wondering about the implications of this on the overall health of the engine and the needed compression. Thanks for any ideas you can share.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

*Compresion prob.*

If it's been setting for a long time with water in it the rings is proablly stuck inside the lands of the piston.OR since the engine is that old they might be just plane wore out and need replacing.Take them out then one at a time put then into the cylinder,useing the piston to make sure that they're straight and level.Then mesure the ring gap.

compresion ring no more than 0.35
oil ring no more than 0.45

while your at it might as well clean the gunk out of the engine left by the oily water.

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyfan69 (Mar 6, 2007)

is it getting gas and spark


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

An engine needs 4 basic things in order to run.Gas and spark is only two.These are intake....compresson....power (which 1/2 of that is spark)...and exhaust.
Your engine is getting intake (fuel being sucked into the cylender)and spark which is good for an engine that has been abused in that condision.But how much compression does it have?And is the exhaust clear?
I have seen engines in that shape with stuck compression rings more times than anything.
About 60-70 Lbs.of compression is the bere min.90 and higher is excelant.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Oh yeah....could be a sheard flywheel key also.This little key is what keeps the spark in time.If this key is sheard (just a little) it is enough to throw the timing off,and no metter how much compression or how much spark,your got your engine ether wont crank, or run right.


----------

